
FireMe - Who wants to get fired? - edwinjm
http://fireme.l3s.uni-hannover.de/fireme.php
======
rohansingh
I really don't get the point. Sure, these tweets are ostensibly public to
start with. We all know that. So why this passive-aggressive approach to
things, with a quote at the bottom saying, "So don't blame me, instead get
responsible"?

Perhaps whoever posted these tweets doesn't care? Maybe they've already done
the math on the chance of discovery? Maybe they are posting anonymously?

This isn't even the first time we've seen a compilation like this, so it's not
like it's novel or anything. Seriously, what's the point?

~~~
shurcooL
I talked with a girl recently and she was surprised to find out that her
tweets are public (and tweets from people she follows). I was surprised to
find out she didn't know that.

This makes me think maybe there are many more people than we expect who don't
know this.

~~~
rohansingh
True. I considered this in my original comment. I think the reality is that
anyone who is on HN or who is likely to stumble across that site almost
certainly knows this though.

------
kerbs
Similar to, but not nearly as damaging as @NeedADebitCard
<https://twitter.com/NeedADebitCard>

~~~
laumars
That is the funniest thing I've seen all week. One girl even posted a picture
of her ID next to her debit card!!

~~~
johnward
I saw that one. Facepalm

------
moron4hire
Getting fired from my last real job, over a year ago, was one of the best
things that could have ever happened to me. Haven't starved yet!

~~~
namenotrequired
Did you go freelance? :)

~~~
moron4hire
Yep, and it pays well enough that I even get to take large amounts of time
off. I basically keep a teacher's yearly schedule, having fun all summer,
working through the spring, fall, and winter, making as much as when I had a
boss breathing down my neck. I lost 20lbs and found the woman I'm going to
marry. And I've been completely debt free for the last 3 months. It's been
amazing.

~~~
namenotrequired
Sounds good - do your clients breathe down your neck less than managers?

~~~
mikeash
Not the guy you're replying to, but my experience is that the ability to
either say "no" or "yes, but that will cost more" makes crazy random demands
_really_ tolerable.

------
aspensmonster
If an employer has to spend his time troweling his employees' social
networking accounts to find out which ones don't like their job, he's doing it
wrong.

------
hp50g
Give people a platform for their voyeuristic, narcissistic ramblings and they
will hang themselves through ignorance.

If you write it on the Internet, be polite and respectful or anonymous!

------
lucb1e
Similarly: <http://www.weknowwhatyouredoing.com>

~~~
Confusion
Quite a few false positives in there though.

~~~
nsxwolf
Case in point, under "Who wants to get fired?"

"Really stinks not having car. I hate putting others out of the way to help.
So my boss is driving out here to Tim buck two to get me work and get me home
if car not fixed. But at least get to go. So I am thankful for that."

------
lhnz
Why do I feel like I'm participating in a web developer's slave morality?

Let's hope that these people quit their jobs to lead more meaningful
existences.

------
alenart
1% chance of being fired! File that under winning.

~~~
zozu
2% here. I feel the hot breath of my boss in my neck already.

~~~
GFischer
0%, which is odd, because I had a tough conversation with my boss yesterday :P
(of course this thing doesn't check Hacker News, or my odds would improve a
lot :) )

~~~
alenart
If that thing accounted for all the social webs, I'd never have a job ever. =p

------
shurcooL
This is cool, but I'd really like to see something like this for YouTube
comments. That would really help get their quality up.

------
andrewcooke
for those that don't want to go through disabling disconnect, ghostery etc
just to see what it is (and it's not worth it) - it searches for tweets from
people saying that they hate their job and displays them.

~~~
belorn
It searches for the exact string "I hate my job", thus giving some lovely
false positives in "I hate my job... Not!".

------
brador
Could a project like this ever come under libel laws?

~~~
bradwestness
I don't see how, given that the content is knowingly provided for public
consumption by the individuals

------
idealform01
post how much you hate your job, your company will find out and make your wish
come true :P

------
zshprompt
there are a lot of bots on there

------
goloxc
hell ya

